# and the winner is......?



## lostprophet (Oct 1, 2007)

well here are my 5 favourite replies

*1*


Corry said:


> I SHOULD WIN!
> 
> Why?  Cuz I'm being stalked by a scary looking man-girl (pictured below) and I get scared at night.  I need a cute widdle teddy bear to help me feel safe.




*2
*


Ockie said:


> Another teddy... :|
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*3*


Chiller said:


> "we say send it to Chiller"




*4*


TCimages said:


> Holy sh##, *FREE*?




*5*


Hertz van Rental said:


> I must have won by now.




Now get voting for a winner, you have until OCT 15th 2007


----------



## Corry (Oct 3, 2007)

Heeeey!  I'm actually only one down!  *is surprised!*

Come on everyone!  Cast your votes!


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 3, 2007)

done


----------



## ferny (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going to abstain due to my massive sulk.


----------



## Corry (Oct 3, 2007)

Ooooh, tough race!  

MORE VOTERS!  GET IN HERE!


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 3, 2007)

Voted


----------



## doenoe (Oct 3, 2007)

done


----------



## Chiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Bah...the race is close.  

Bear needs to be taught guy stuff....hockey, cars, halloween, woman and song...

pick me....pick me...:lmao::lmao:


----------



## doenoe (Oct 3, 2007)

just try to get the same number of votes, so everone is a winner and gets a bear.
Yes i know, im a genius


----------



## Chiller (Oct 3, 2007)

doenoe said:


> just try to get the same number of votes, so everone is a winner and gets a bear.
> Yes i know, im a genius


 

Good thinkin bro..  kinda like having 5 Chillers..:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 3, 2007)

So when do you anounce that I've won?


----------



## Corry (Oct 3, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!  It's even closer than it was earlier!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Do I gotta like.....show legs or something to get votes.


----------



## Corry (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope.  Joe already did. Scroll up and look. That's why I'M winning.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh Dang it.  Where are all the men on this forum...all the lets make this bear a man.   They cant be voting for the chicks.  ..can they??


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 3, 2007)

Chiller is the man!

Eric


----------



## Corry (Oct 4, 2007)

Hertz hasn't won yet?  Er...I mean...I haven't won yet?


----------



## doenoe (Oct 4, 2007)

oh, the excitement.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 4, 2007)

Chiller's got my vote!

I also say send it to Chiller.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 4, 2007)

Vote?
You mean people VOTE to decide who's won?
I find that highly un-democratic.


----------



## Hoppy (Oct 5, 2007)

I say *More votes for OCKIE !!!*


----------



## Corry (Oct 5, 2007)

Ya know, Joe doesn't show his sexy legs for nothin'.  I had to get him REALLY drunk on shots of....uh...something with lots of liquor in it....to get that shot.  

*note to self: get educated on alcohol.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 5, 2007)

ldman:  Do I gotta be flashin me bum now....  :lmao::lmao:  We need a darkside bear.  Not another hootchie cootchie cutsie bear.  

Pick me...pick me...


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 5, 2007)

O God, just give him the bear if it stops him from showing his rear end. His face is ugly enough!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 5, 2007)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> O God, just give him the bear if it stops him from showing his rear end. His face is ugly enough!


 
Thanks Krueg....  appreciate your support. :thumbup:  I have always said...halloween gives us ugly people sompin to do. :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Oct 5, 2007)

Chiller, you are SO far from ugly!  

I've been a Chiller groupie girl ever since you posted this pic:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 7, 2007)

Corry said:


> I've been a Chiller groupie girl ever since you posted this pic...



You like him even though he has this thing about photographing Anti's crotch? :lmao:






Sorry, Chill old buddy, couldn't resist.


----------



## ferny (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, she's obviously doing something interesting down there.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 7, 2007)

I think she was examining her Brazilian...


----------



## ferny (Oct 7, 2007)

She travels with a Brazilian midget?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 7, 2007)

Close, but no banana.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 7, 2007)

omg omg OMG!!!! I'm offline for 20 hours and I come back to THIS???!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(Hertz, you once said you'd send me a CD of the DC pics...instead, I'm seeing them one at a time??!! 



)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 7, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> (Hertz, you once said you'd send me a CD of the DC pics...instead, I'm seeing them one at a time??!!



:mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Oct 7, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Close, but no banana.



So the midget was looking for Chillers lap?


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 7, 2007)

It seemed to be happy where it ended up and Anti didn't appear to mind.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 7, 2007)

(On advice of counsel, "no comment")


----------



## ferny (Oct 7, 2007)

But what about the midget? Anti may have been ok with it (and in the photo she certainly appears to have a wry grin) but midgets have rights too. Even Brazilian ones.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 7, 2007)

He had a right and a left - and I'm pleased to say Anti gave them equal respect.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 7, 2007)

:raisedbrow:


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## lostprophet (Oct 14, 2007)

not long left to vote


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 15, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> not long left to vote



I doubt if people will bother as it is so obvious that I have won.






Or else!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 15, 2007)

But I heard that this poll was just for fun, and the winner was actually decided by an alphabetical vote...which makes me a big wiener.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 15, 2007)

I feel, somehow, like I should be entitled to some of the winnings!


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 15, 2007)

clarinetJWD said:


> I feel, somehow, like I should be entitled to some of the winnings!



if thats the case I guess Kate Beckinsale should get a share as well


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 16, 2007)

I think everyone on the Board should get 0.001%


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 16, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I think everyone on the Board should get 0.001%


 
... of the bear? Shure, rip it to pieces and send it all over the world!


----------



## Corry (Oct 16, 2007)

So...I really did win?  

I honestly thought that Chiller was a SHOE IN!  I did NOT think I would win!


----------



## Corry (Oct 16, 2007)

I just reread that, and I totally rhymed a lot.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 17, 2007)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> ... of the bear? Shure, rip it to pieces and send it all over the world!



I was thinking more like using it to make a TPF smoothie...


----------



## Chiller (Oct 17, 2007)

So..now we got the winner of the other stuff, is there going to be a vote to see who really gets the bear. :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 18, 2007)

I think the vote will be about who gets to bare.


Then another one about which part...
Although your current av appears to make you a winner - even with the n*pple cover up.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, sounds like this is about to get interesting....!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 18, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I think the vote will be about who gets to bare.
> 
> 
> Then another one about which part...
> Although your current av appears to make you a winner - even with the n*pple cover up.


 

No wardrobe slip here.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 23, 2007)

So did I win?


----------



## Chiller (Oct 23, 2007)

Im not sure who really won the bear.  I know Corry got all the other stuff, but I think the bear is still up for grabs.


----------



## Corry (Oct 23, 2007)

:er:


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 23, 2007)

well corry get 1 and 1 so 2
and the rest got 9 so it was a 3 way tie so I get to keep it BWHAHAHAhahahahaaaaa


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 24, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> well corry get 1 and 1 so 2
> and the rest got 9 so it was a 3 way tie so I get to keep it BWHAHAHAhahahahaaaaa



She cheated and voted for herself. I didn't vote as I thought it would be unethical if I was a candidate.
But that's a Mod for you.
Shameless.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2007)

We could always have a vote to see who wins the bear.  I heard it was still up for grabs. :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 24, 2007)

LP, you're clearly going to have to get more bears. It's just 4 more...c'mon, you can wheedle them off of the Canon rep, can't ya?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't think he could bear it...


----------

